# Victoria Beckam.... Love it or hate it...



## chocobon (Mar 22, 2008)

*Victoria Beckham in Marc Jacobs*

Beckham was one hot mama in a print shift dress, Giorgio Armani bag and chic shades while out shopping with son Romeo in Hollywood.


----------



## beautyguru (Mar 22, 2008)

cool and chic


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 22, 2008)

love those shoes. She looks causal and chic. very cute


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 23, 2008)

I actually like this more than her dressier looks! But my idea of casual and her idea of casual are too VERY different things lloll


----------



## Manda (Mar 23, 2008)

She looks good! On someone else that print might be too much, but she works it


----------



## Darla (Mar 23, 2008)

looks great, she is in a lot of these..


----------



## KristinB (Mar 23, 2008)

She looks good.


----------



## Karren (Mar 23, 2008)

I like it!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 23, 2008)

i dont really like the dress but she does look good


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 23, 2008)

cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 23, 2008)

For ONCE i think she looks good, i always think her choices are hideous.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 24, 2008)

chic


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't like the dress at all. :|


----------



## Anthea (Mar 24, 2008)

I think she looks pretty good there, be nicer if the dress had a little shape to it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 24, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like the dress at all. :| I agree.
I love her bag.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 24, 2008)

*Looks great*.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 24, 2008)

love it


----------



## yello (Mar 24, 2008)

its cute...


----------



## love2482 (Mar 24, 2008)

Some how they turned Posh spice into a box!


----------



## monniej (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 24, 2008)

I actually like this!


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 25, 2008)

She looks cute. I don't love the dress, but I do like the bag.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't like the print.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 30, 2008)

love it! at least she covered up. lol


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

cute


----------



## Kasia (Apr 2, 2009)

she looks pretty


----------



## amorris (Jun 9, 2009)

always loved her sense of style! so YES!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't like, maybe I'm biased as I really don't like her...

At least she doesn't dress like this anymore though:


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 5, 2009)

lol good old Spice Girl outfits!

I like her outfit (original pic) if the dress was slightly more fitted it would be perfect.... those shoes are incredible, I'll have a pair thanks!


----------



## Linaarena (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't always like what she wears, but she carries it off well. She looks really nice.


----------



## SarMoon (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't like it


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 27, 2009)

I think she can kinda pull it off.... I still hate it though.


----------



## jmaui02 (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it on her. The bag looks pretty with the dress.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

I like her bag..thats it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2009)

I like it


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 6, 2009)

I really dont like that dress...


----------



## Aprilliciouss (Dec 23, 2009)

love her bag and shoes. so high end


----------



## ivette (Dec 23, 2009)

its ok


----------



## suncat (Jan 11, 2010)

Her high heels...


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jun 3, 2010)

*nah nah nah dint like the dress..not even the shoes*


----------



## Chaseoc (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely on her, I personally couldn't pull it off. She always looks so well put together. Bravo, Victoria!


----------



## kimkar (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I raelly love Victoria Beckam style, fashion clothes.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of the dress but she looks great in it. I love her bag and the shoes! Her whole look is very chic.


----------

